# Caution



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

Deadlifts are done.  Official meet prep begins Monday.  So PoB is getting loose tonight.  Margarita's have been poured. Watch out for random hateful posts and possible noodz.


----------



## don draco (Apr 6, 2013)

Your chatbox message.. hahahahha


----------



## regular (Apr 6, 2013)

Bumping for nudes.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 6, 2013)

That looks like all mix where's the umbrella


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

Proof Satan is real


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh shit..... stay out of the chat box all newbies and anyone who gets their FUCKING feelings hurt easily!!! 

Oh and eat some broccoli with those sugar alcohol laden Oreos and you will have the most effective dutch ovens ever devised by man!!

Party hardily big guy!!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 6, 2013)

I still love the fact the whole chat is from pfm. Lol the old man is really crazy and has si chat room conversations with himself. Hahah. Epic. 


As for the noodz ill be at work tonight so feel free to pm some.  I prob will return the favor.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 6, 2013)

2nd bump for newdz


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

bumping to the top for nekid pics


----------



## PFM (Apr 6, 2013)

Hate Smate.............bring on the nudes.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 6, 2013)

Fire up the webcam baby...I'm ready for a show..all 260lbs of it!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 6, 2013)

Lets get this going!


----------



## Azog (Apr 6, 2013)

10:03 Eastern time... 3 minutes overdue for dickpics.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 6, 2013)

Pob please don't get naked.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 6, 2013)

No balls .....


----------



## Yaya (Apr 6, 2013)

You fuckin drunk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't post pics I don't have a fancy phone. 


Works for tiller /


----------



## Yaya (Apr 6, 2013)

We need to drink and eat crab Rangoon soon


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

Yaya said:


> We need to drink and eat crab Rangoon soon



Can't do chinese cause of my resolution for 2013, but I can hit the sushi... Next time I can drink is in May though.  I'm down. Or we can just go to my place and get drunk and play grab-ass.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2013)

Came for nekkidz...was disappoint...


----------



## HH (Apr 6, 2013)

6th bump for noodz


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

Yaya said:


> We need to drink and eat crab Rangoon soon



Crab Rangoon is the shizzle.... damn I miss that.....  fried won ton wrapped around diced crab, onions and smothered in cream cheese..... dammit Yaya..... why did you have to bring up crab rangoon!!!??? 


Drooling.....
Vette


----------



## trim (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks for the empty promises pob. waited up half the night for noods!  i am gonna go join ology now!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 6, 2013)

Ology mods will give you banz not noodz at least we're still here...


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 6, 2013)

7th bump for nudes


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

Did everyone survive POBs blast?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow good thing I fell asleep before it got out of control!!! 

It was nice having a relaxing night and not giving a shit...


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow good thing I fell asleep before it got out of control!!!
> 
> It was nice having a relaxing night and not giving a shit...



Dude, you admitted you were gay.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Dude, you admitted you were gay.



And??????????


----------

